# Reel Worthless Cobia 4/6



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Went seven for eleven today. Myles daughter caught another all by herself around 45-50 pounds . Killed two today and tagged the rest. Also a boat capsized today and the Outcast crew was right there to help and board everyone onto there boat and was a big help to those guys , everyone turned out to be okay. The boat was a sea fox , 21 -23 foot range.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang! Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work to ya'll on the fish, and to outcast on the assist!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK Alex, I'm strapping a ladder to my T-Top!!!!! :banghead

Sure sounds like you all are having fun!!!

If you have a little too much Cobia meat, I'm 5 min away!!!! That's what friends are for!!!!:shedevil


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job sounds like the fish are here. I thinki will give it a try out of OB this weekend.

Not to derail, but whats the story on the capsized Sea Fox? I fish a 23 ft Sea Fox that we put a tower on the hardtop. Was it too much weight in the tower, rough seas? or a combo of both.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

im not sure the story. we saw them flip and ran over to them and the outcast crew was close when it happened and piled them onto there boat. it was not rough by any means. maybe to many people in the tower ? im not sure... 

scott I sent you a PM. we tag most of them but keep some occasionally .


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope that wasnt Victor with gbb&t. He has a 2_' seafox.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It wasnt victor he hasa 26 with a cuddy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like ya'll are out there slaying them jokers!!!! Glad no one but the boat was hurt in the incident out there....Keep up the good work!:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Hear are a few pics. My daughters fish wieghed 54#s. She is leading the junior angler divison.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was on the boat that capsized yesterday and will post a thread with everything that happened as to not derail this thread


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad ya'll are alright Brandon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Was that picture taken from a helicopter or is your tower freaking high! lol


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

> *polar21 (4/7/2010)*Was that picture taken from a helicopter or is your tower freaking high! lol


Lol- 64' EB Viking.....I would say that'll be the tower!:takephoto


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw the Outcast boat coming in yesterday thought that was quite a few folks on there for a day's fishin....Glad everone's okay. Whose Lab?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *J.Sharit (4/7/2010)*Saw the Outcast boat coming in yesterday thought that was quite a few folks on there for a day's fishin....Glad everone's okay. Whose Lab?


The lab is Tommy's. His name's Fisher


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I heard Fisher goes overboard for cobes...Any truth to the story he went for a swim and Tommy picked him up way later? Heard he was just dog paddling around in the deep blue...


----------

